# Vw gol ls 1984.



## Marcos Carvalho (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi. My name is Marcos. I'm 24 years old, and I own this car!

Its engine is a Vw Boxer 1600 with single carburettor Solex H40!

_MG_2384 by Marcos Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## Marcos Carvalho (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

That is nice, we never get the cool stuff! By then the rest of the world was water cooled for emissions and longevity.

Is it a 4 speed trans?


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

ps2375 said:


> That is nice, we never get the cool stuff! By then the rest of the world was water cooled for emissions and longevity.
> 
> Is it a 4 speed trans?


Hi ps  ,
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volkswagen_Gol
from https://www.google.com/#q=vw+air+cooled+gol

Obrigado Marcos  .

:beer::beer:


----------



## Marcos Carvalho (Mar 28, 2016)

ps2375 said:


> That is nice, we never get the cool stuff! By then the rest of the world was water cooled for emissions and longevity.
> 
> Is it a 4 speed trans?



Yes, 4 Speed! It's a great car, asy mechanics, good income and air-cooled:laugh:


----------



## CajunSpike (Mar 11, 2009)

That looks like a US car called the 'Dasher', which was watercooled.


----------



## Marcos Carvalho (Mar 28, 2016)

what looks like the " dasher " is the Old Passat which was sold in Brazil, That was cooled engine water, and had 1.6 to 1.8 liter engines.

The Passat Pointer was a great car at the time, had Recaro seats and everything else that a good car should have

Passat 80









Passat Pointer









The Goal is an input car, less than the Passat , but known as entry model, but after 1984 they left the GT versions which was 1.8 engine cooled water. It was the sports version of the Gol. Recaros with banks and some more items . Today it is still widely used in Brazil to drag championships and Track days .

Some cars like the Gol reach more than prepared 600hp


----------



## Marcos Carvalho (Mar 28, 2016)

the engine cooled goal Turbo air gets to power around 300hp , but for a car of 900kg it's great:laugh:


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

The car is a totally Brazilian platform. Part B1 chassis (passat/dasher) and part A1 rear chassis. This car came to the states from 1987 to 1993 as the VW Fox. The aircooled motor wasnt quite up to the task, and the cooling system wasnt the best. It got converted to a water cooling mid 80's


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

It was here as an Audi Fox before that with not too many changes between when it became a VW Fox. Unless you can show me actual proof it came to the US with an aircooled motor, I would highly doubt it came here as such.


----------



## Marcos Carvalho (Mar 28, 2016)

the temperature of the Gol engine in some reports is no more than 90 ° C on roads , temparatura an acceptable only for a car air cooled.
with the new time technologies emerged today all cars are cooled water. But in my case this Gol is going 25 years without having problems in your engine.


----------



## dragvw2180 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey Marcos , welcome to the site. Are replacement blades available for the fan , I have one with a cracked blade , any help would be appreciated . Mike McCarthy


----------

